# New Rafter in Durango



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

RiverGirl84 said:


> I am able to borrow boats from my company if thats an issue . . .


OH really?

Your boss.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Come on Mania, loan her a boat!


----------



## RiverGirl84 (May 23, 2008)

mania said:


> OH really?
> 
> Your boss.


 
Beer speaks wonders. You are drinking one of them right now. Jerk
Signed,
Your Mexican Slave


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

RiverGirl84 said:


> I am a raft guide that just moved here this winter. I am hoping to meet some people that want to go rafting. I love to go on hour long to multiday trips if someone needs a good paddler. I have done up to Class V. I have been boating since I was a kid and in love with the sport. I am able to borrow boats from my company if thats an issue . . .


and I apologize- I haven't been able to get over there just yet- ran your old river the Poudre last Sunday at 4'- too much fun- call when you can-
your uncle
wayniac
do your parents still hate me for getting you into river running?
I hope not
Oh yes, I've been in Cross, the Selway, the Taos lower Box and the Poudre since you did the Animas


----------



## RiverGirl84 (May 23, 2008)

wayniac said:


> and I apologize- I haven't been able to get over there just yet- ran your old river the Poudre last Sunday at 4'- too much fun- call when you can-
> your uncle
> wayniac
> do your parents still hate me for getting you into river running?
> ...


No worries on not visiting. I ran the Poudre last Sunday. It was 4ish as well. We ran Lower Mish through Bridges. I forgot how much fun pineview is. . .


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah,

You on the 1:30 today? If not, wanna take the Culebra out?

~Matt


----------

